# Moving to Zante/ Advice please



## KyraR (May 7, 2008)

I am looking to move to Zante within the next two years to set up a bar/restaurant with my partner. I must admit I am not sure where to start so any advice would be gratefully received. I have visited Zante before and am particuarly interested in the Alikanas/Alikes area. I am aware that the seasonal trade aspect is a factor so experiences from yourselves would be helpful.

Many thanks

Kyra


----------

